# IBS Audio Program Helps IBS Constipation and Bloating



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

From Heather's NewsletterJune 12, 2007 From C. Brooks, Toronto, Canada My Life Has Turned Around! Dear Heather,I just wanted to write to you and tell you how much my life has improved since I found your site almost 2 years ago! I was a sufferer of IBS-Constipation for more than half of my life (I am in my early 40's now).I began by following your diet and taking your Tummy Fiber. Things improved greatly, but I still had my down times when the symptoms returned (temporarily). Then in January of this year, I read a testimonial for the IBS Audio program 100 (the hypnotherapy CDs) from an IBS sufferer. I decided that I had nothing to lose so I ordered the program.I can't describe how much my life has turned around! I realize now just how consumed my day to day thoughts were about my tummy and the IBS. And since I have completed the program, I am so much more at ease and my 'problems' seem to have all but disappeared. I am not in any way pre-occupied with bloating and how my clothes will fit, etc. I honestly can't describe how or why the program worked, I am just thrilled to report back that it did work. I hope that you can share my testimonial in order to reach anyone suffering from IBS. There is hope for recovery, there truly is! Thanks for all of the work you've done! I shudder to think of where my life would be if I hadn't stumbled across this site almost 2 years ago.C. BrooksToronto, Canada


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Info bump


----------

